# know im still new but i need to vent a little



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

perhaps what she said was not exactly how you interpreted it. she may have been simply saying that it was the type of thing that her cat would be drawn to on her tree. 
when we had house cats there were certain ornaments we put on the tree that seemed to be "cat magnets."


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

How rude she was!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> perhaps what she said was not exactly how you interpreted it. she may have been simply saying that it was the type of thing that her cat would be drawn to on her tree.
> when we had house cats there were certain ornaments we put on the tree that seemed to be "cat magnets."


I agree, it was the "bell" in your Christmas Bell that made her think of her cat playing with it. Don't be discouraged, I say things all the time that others see as rude, but I never ever set out to be rude. I am just one of those idiots who says the first thing that comes out of their mouth. Don't hold it against her, she could be your next best friend.


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

i tried to tell myself that she meant she'd hang it low and the cat would slap at it to ring the bell..but no,she said "i'll give this to my cat to chase around"...  oh well...on a brighter note,the hostess' daughter for whom i had knit a hat and gloves told me she doesnt take her gloves to school because she doesnt want them to get lost..so at least someone appreciates something i've done.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I would have loved your ornament. Don't let her stop you from making more. There is nothing any more special than a gift that was made. I make most of my gifts and I get great joy knowing they were appreciated.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree it was a heartless remark. 
However, it's sparked a memory and now I'll type it:

After my baby sisters had outgrown the playpen (old, wooden bars, rigid masonite floor), my mother still got some use out of it. Every year, she set up the Christmas tree inside the playpen with the two halves of the floor leaning in to rest on the trunk. Then she tied guy-wires between each corner and a point near the top of the tree. She only began this practice after the cat knocked over the tree with a disastrous clangour and loads of broken decorations. No more fallen trees thereafter. :-D 
Before she was a mom to them, she became an engineer.


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

your mom=brilliant..and i thought i was clever using the play pen as a toy box..For years we didnt have a Christmas tree because i didnt want my boys to break ornaments and/or knock over the tree...all the while i had the solution to that problem sitting in my corner full of toys.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

We had friends who decorated their tree from the top down to about 3 feet off the floor so their cat couldn't the ornaments off. Looked kind of funny.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't blame you,when i was young i used to go to things like that you get some cattie women there,i turned the other cheek and went home and learnt to make really beautiful things.Not only did it teach me wonderful new knitting skills it made them green with envy,i got the last laugh. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am sooooo lucky! The dog I have now is such a sweetie and she never, ever gets into anything. Put my tree up last night and she hasn't even acted like she notices even tho she sat and watched me do it all. I am so thankful that she is so good.

Of course my Tyson that I lost a year and a half ago, was full of more mischief than about ten dogs!! But I loved his bad little self anyway :mrgreen:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> bakrmom said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps what she said was not exactly how you interpreted it. she may have been simply saying that it was the type of thing that her cat would be drawn to on her tree.
> ...


I agree with both of these ladies, I think she meant that the cat would love to play with something like that because of the soft outside and the bell inside. I don't think it was said to be an insult.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> i tried to tell myself that she meant she'd hang it low and the cat would slap at it to ring the bell..but no,she said "i'll give this to my cat to chase around"...  oh well...on a brighter note,the hostess' daughter for whom i had knit a hat and gloves told me she doesnt take her gloves to school because she doesnt want them to get lost..so at least someone appreciates something i've done.


oh, I see this comment now and have changed my opinion as a result. The woman is insensitive and rude!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

She's probably one of those non-crafters who can't make anything herself and has a low opinion of anything anyone else makes. She should have kept her snide comment to herself.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I once had a cat that disappeared one December afternoon..I looked for him and looked for him..I found him laying in the branches of the Christmas tree..yep climbed up inside and found himself a nice cozy branch or two to sleep on. I never had my cats or dogs bother a tree other than that. One way to look at this is, while the woman may not see the work that went into, or the beauty of your gift, her cat will be terribly happy, and living with this kind of woman, her cat probably NEEDS all the joy it can find. People say things sometimes that are thoughtless, I am sure we all have at one time or another. Forget it and next year, don't make anything for her if she is invited....give her a can of cat food, and she will "get it".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is the kind of comment you need to ask about. If you are not a cat person and she is, her comment may have been one of delight for her. For some people their pets are their children and they dote on them as others do their toddlers.

If she really was being snotty, then you could have looked her in the eye and said "thanks for the love!"


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just be proud of the time you spent making it. If I read correctly she just took a Christmas card, cut it and then punched a hole in it? If so then that doesnt take a lot of thought to make that. I think My grand daughter was doing that when she was 3 or 4. So be proud i am for you.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a friend once that belittled every thing I made. It hurt my feelings until I learned she was jealous that she didn't know how to knit or crochet. So I taught her how to do both, and after that, no more snide remarks from her.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Cinny60 said:


> Just be proud of the time you spent making it. If I read correctly she just took a Christmas card, cut it and then punched a hole in it? If so then that doesnt take a lot of thought to make that. I think My grand daughter was doing that when she was 3 or 4. So be proud i am for you.


People make jokes at parties and sometimes they are NOT funny.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a lady buy one of my footy ducks I had knitted for my stall and she said it was for her dog. Don't let it worry you and carry on knitting.LOL


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Remember some people think of their cats as people and do give them Chistmas presents. Maybe she was thinking of how much fun her cat would have batting it around and listening to the bell. I know my son's cats are like his children. I doesn't have to be turned into a personal affront.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

It was rude, but then some people are very insensitive to the feelings of others. I would just consider the source and ignore it. Happy Holidays!


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Just be glad it will be appreciated by someone! and not put away till next year.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I can sympathize. I traded ornaments in a group once...I worked and made something handmade -- knit or crochet, and I got a simple little plastic item in return! But, I told myself that the recipient of my ornament would really treasure it -- maybe she did.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm on the fence on this one. If she really loves her cat (as most cat owners do) then what she said could be viewed as a compliment - though it didn't come off that way.

Many have posted here about afghans they toiled to make for someone only to see, at a later date, that the afghan was now being slept on by the family dog!

Non knitters don't always appreciate the amount of work that can go into even the smallest of knitted items. Don't let this get to you. I myself, have no idea what goes into the engineering of a sporty car - I just like driving them (comparing apples to oranges but it is a comparison of the mentality of understanding the work involved).

Carry on and know that the ornament IS going to bring joy to the person - just not exactly the way you had hoped it would.

Years ago I had a Siberian Husky that I retired from the show ring. She was a very well mannered dog, never chewed anything, never destroyed a single item. She couldn't resist peppermint candy canes though. That dog could manage to get candy canes off the tree without knocking off a single ornament and she'd always find a piece of furniture to get up on to reach the highest ones! She didn't even eat them, just put them in her crate - guess she liked the aroma.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

The woman may have meant the comment any number of ways, as have been expressed here. Try to focus on these things:

1) Did you like it?
2) Did you have fun making it?

If so, who cares. If they were being rude, just let it go. One cannot make rude people polite.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Some people knit toys for their pets and their pets are their life. I don't think she meant it as a slight, it was the first thing that came into her mind. The cat would probably enjoy chasing the bell around if it belonged to her or him. You didn't make it for her cat, just think of it as a different way to use an ornament.
We too used the playpen to protect the Christmas tree when 3 little ones were on the loose. I put 3 metal bells right in front, they were the first ornaments each one of them touched, I could hear that so I watched, if it didn't look like mischief was on their minds, I just let them look.
We had a cat that chewed on the needles and batted at the ornaments but he never knocked it over. You should offer her the pattern so she can make her cat a bell to play with. I would.

Carol J.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I have so many ornaments that I don't use the same ones every year. I use kid friendly ones now that my grandkids live with me! The same goes for the cat and pup! I don't put anything near the bottom of the tree, and stuff that can't be hurt everywhere else! When I was a teenager, my mom brought home two kittens...a boy and a girl. Whoever gave them to her said that they wouldn't reproduce because they were brother and sister! Mom would believe anything! Anyway, these two cats had a blast with the Christmas tree! They chased each other across the top of the couch, hopped down, ran up the trunk of the tree, and down it went! After many broken ornaments, we had to tie the tree to the wall. Funny, but that is one Christmas I remember! I wish I had all the ornaments those two broke, now! I'll bet they would look fine on my tree!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rude as it was I would have popped right back at that moment and told her "wow now thats a great idea! make these for cats to play with also." I know her remark hurt but there are people like that and times you have to knock them off by some "lady like" smart remark. I would have had a good ol time with it like asking if she needed one for her pussy cat. Get me going on people like her and I don't back down to many during military life with such attitudes.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a sister like that. She'd wanted me to crochet her a top. So I did, and she proceeded to critique it. She didnt know anything about crocheting, couldn't crochet. I vowed to never make anything for her again. And I haven't. 

About 5-6 years later, I got vindicated. We had Christmas dinner at our mothers' house. I had made a pie and she did also. She was standing there looking at them them. She said "My crust is prettier than your crust is." Her husband was standing behind her. He said, "But, Deb's crust tastes a lot better." If looks could kill, we'd both be dead...........lol.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have heard of that...then one year my daughter-in-law sent a picture to my in-box on AOL...it was a picture of their new kitten as one of the ornaments in their Christmas tree..she had crawled up the middle of the tree and had rested gently on a branch...a new ornament that year..


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Last night during a very nice discussion about the subject we all just heard at a lecture, one woman said to me 'you're a very judgmental person ...' and as I turned to her I caught the eyes of a few other people who gave me a headsup like "don't pay attention to her" -- and as I saw who the woman was I realized that she has mental issues.

I smiled at her and said 'I wasn't speaking to you and don't need to be judged by you.'

As a matter of fact, afterward the other people said they never heard me being judgmental - and I said: I just was - to her.

Certain people and certain comments trigger certain reactions -- hard to not react.

You sound as though you kept your cool at the time. Good for you!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a kitty named Jack, who loved to make a mess of the Christmas tree. I'd love to have him doing it this year. He passed away from cancer in October.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It would give me pleasure to know that I have made something that will not be packed or thrown away, but will continue to give pleasure every day. It will sve the lady money too. Not having to buy another cat toy soon. Your bell will be treasured. Rejoice!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> ... ... i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


LOL ... ahhh, but you thought it. ;-)

I would have, too.

It's not easy to bracket ... but you did. Be proud of what you made and of the gift you gave yourself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rujam said:


> I had a lady buy one of my footy ducks I had knitted for my stall and she said it was for her dog. Don't let it worry you and carry on knitting.LOL


OK. I get the point, but I need a translation. Just what are "footy ducks", please?


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


You go girl--IF you feel in your heart it was a snide, catty remark--it was--Some people think they are the only one who can create beauty--and most of us love all and anything handmade--We feel the love and patience put into making it-and appreciate the time involved--- Remember, ONLY GOD CAN CREATE SOMETHING PERFECT--The rest of us create lovely blankets,ornaments and sweaters and hats and, and, and -Have a Wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year and keep on doing what it is you do--Welcome to the panel of artists and geniuses---


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Those who can't find fault with those who can. Not only was the comment rude and snide, but showed her as envious of your skill and talent. There is no excuse for bad manners.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Those who can't find fault with those who can. Not only was the comment rude and snide, but showed her as envious of your skill and talent. There is no excuse for bad manners.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is the kind of comment you need to ask about. If you are not a cat person and she is, her comment may have been one of delight for her. For some people their pets are their children and they dote on them as others do their toddlers.
> 
> If she really was being snotty, then you could have looked her in the eye and said "thanks for the love!"


I quite agree with this as it might be something I might say, and not intend any insult but a great compliment. We quite dote on our pets and they get the Best we can manage. Hmm, stepping on all those dog toys and picking up stray things is a pain at times but so is cleaning up after a kid and they are less biddable, hmm that is not true either....maybe better to quit now rather than dig a deeper hole here!!!!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I still have a couple of those knitted bells that my grandmother made that she gave to me when I was a child. I use them on my tree every year and fondly remember her. It is on my list to make some myself.


----------



## JeanA (Jan 27, 2011)

FORGIVE IMPERFECTIONS - in yourself and others. Imperfections keep things interesting. They're the
cracks where the light shines through.
(I just found this comment and it reminded me of
this above conversation) Your knitted ball sounds
beautiful!! I made several myself!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

zbangel said:


> I still have a couple of those knitted bells that my grandmother made that she gave to me when I was a child. I use them on my tree every year and fondly remember her. It is on my list to make some myself.


Just don't get upset if some of them end up as cat toys. They make such good ones. LOL


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Her cat may be her prized posession. It was not what you deserved to hear, but in truth it will be seen and enjoyed by both kitty and owner. Sorry that you had your feelings hurt.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sorry she hurt your feelings, I'm afraid I have been guilty of not thinking before talking.. and then when I realize I said something wrong I make it worse by trying to explain myself.. my mom always thought before she spoke. I didn't seem to get that quality from her... I never would purposly say anything rude or mean to anyone it would just come out that way.. I hope I have gotten better over the years...

Jessica Jean I remember those playpens.. I can actually remember how hard they were too.. today we have nice soft surfaces for our baby's..  My daughter just got her kittens... she wrote on her face book page.. YAY now I can get the tree.. she's a bit different than most.. but to her the Christmas tree will be so her kitten have something to play with... she will regrete this when she wants a beautiful tree and they think its their jungle jim but for now she's all excited.. 
We started getting smaller trees and putting them on a table.. at least there is less chance of the kitty's getting into it.. I have picked up more trees in my day... I actually had a cat that ate the lights.. that was bad.. we kept the thing unplugged but still if he had choked on the plastic he would of been a gonner.. luckly he was fine and it was all ok..


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I agree it was a heartless remark.
> However, it's sparked a memory and now I'll type it:
> 
> After my baby sisters had outgrown the playpen (old, wooden bars, rigid masonite floor), my mother still got some use out of it. Every year, she set up the Christmas tree inside the playpen with the two halves of the floor leaning in to rest on the trunk. Then she tied guy-wires between each corner and a point near the top of the tree. She only began this practice after the cat knocked over the tree with a disastrous clangour and loads of broken decorations. No more fallen trees thereafter. :-D
> Before she was a mom to them, she became an engineer.


I love reading your stories on KP


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Consider the source..and just relax...not worth given a second thought to it...atleast she thought it was good for something.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Try knitting and I cord or crocheting a string long enough to go through the sleeves of her coat...attach each end to the cuff of the glove...they will dangle out of the sleeve, but not get lost when not in use!

Obviously the remarks were from somone who does not knit...there are those unfortunate souls in the world who haven't a clue about yarn or the time and effort it takes to make something. Chalk it up to experience and next year get something from the Dollar Store to take!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it was a compliment---an adorable toy that her cat would love. Take a deep breath and enjoy the fact that she
noticed your gift exchange. Think positive----it's the season to be merry and bright. Patricia


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

how about this one ? i sold a sweater at the recent Xmas fair / it was handspun, handknit, natural fleece with some of what was dyed by KoolAid / it was really a beautiful sweater / it fit the buyer perfectly and she loved it / in fact i ran into her in the following week / she told me again how happy she is with it and so on but her mother told her it would make a good cat bed !

i said, well my cats love the stuff i knit / so there / they sleep on everything i make any chance they get


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

She sounds like a thoughtless snob (except for the part about knowing what a cat would like). Forget her. Find others who enjoy your work and continue to knit as YOU please.

Cat's, however, will enjoy anything with a jingle. My furbabies don't play with anything that rattles--it must have a jingle. LOL

Cat's also will destroy trees. I once had 3 cats that systematically denuded my 10' live tree every night. Fortunately we had carpeting and I was still close enough to the years of having small children that very little was broken. Learned a lesson that year. Never put the tree up in a room with no door to shut. LOL

Knit ON!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Non-crafters don't realize the effort that a handmade item takes. It is so much easier to choose something at the store. But people are often thoughtless, saying things that they think are clever but are just plain mean and never meant to be overheard. I know in my mother's house if you say something in the family room, even quietly, it can be heard in the kitchen as if shouted. I learned this the hard way!

Changing subjects, I have never had a cat but I did have a 2 year old. Last year my niece's son was 1 and I saw her decorating the tree she had breakable and/or valuable ornaments near the bottom of the tree. I mentioned that maybe she would want to rearrange them, she got angry and told me she would teach him to stay away. I didn't say anymore but this year all the breakables are at the top of the tree. Same at my sister's, his grandma.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


Look at it this way, your lovely gift may be enjoyed by a playful cat.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

I find it very hard to tell how things like that are meant, and I know I've said things that upset people, without intending to; I was mortified when I realised I'd caused hurt feelings. 

If this woman was insulting your gift, it is, as people here have said, probably because she didn't appreciate the value of it. A lot of people don't grasp the time and love that goes into making things for people (and cats!). I know, because as a new knitter, I lack the skill to do much, and I struggle with anything small or fiddly. Knowing how difficult I find it, I have a lot of respect for the people who do have the skill and patience to make them. Some people simply don't 'get' how much time, effort, and skill these things take to make. Knitting as a skill is very underrated by those who don't do it. 

On the other hand, maybe it was just her phrasing that was bad, as can happen with the best of intentions. If she dotes on her cat the same way I do on mine, then she may have intended no insult at all. 

Trust your feelings and just remember the cat will love it, whatever the failings of its household staff. I know Shadow, my gorgeous tux kitten, would go doolally over it.


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

years ago I knitted a afghan for a friends daughters wedding gift. When she opened the box pulled it out and said " what the ***** is this and tossed it on the floor bax and all. I almost fainted. she then went on to next gift. I never ever made anyone but family any of my knitted items. I sell them but never ever make for anyone out side family.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

bakrmom said:


> perhaps what she said was not exactly how you interpreted it. she may have been simply saying that it was the type of thing that her cat would be drawn to on her tree.
> when we had house cats there were certain ornaments we put on the tree that seemed to be "cat magnets."


It depends on the tone of her voice, that can mean a lot in interrpreting what is said.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

grandheart said:


> years ago I knitted a afghan for a friends daughters wedding gift. When she opened the box pulled it out and said " what the ***** is this and tossed it on the floor bax and all. I almost fainted. she then went on to next gift. I never ever made anyone but family any of my knitted items. I sell them but never ever make for anyone out side family.


What a BRAT!!!!! Too bad you could not take it back.


----------



## Bettymac (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree. I am a cat lover and I know that to me, I tend to think of things that appeal to my cat in a very positive way. I would have seen both the value as a christmas ornament and a cat toy. I also might have made an off hand comment about how my cat would have enjoyed the ornament as a toy. I would have been so embarrassed to realize that I had hurt your feelings with my comment.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Canamaha-Just consider the source and move on. I know it hurt your feelings but many of us have been in that same boat with you. There are people out there who just don't understand or appreciate the beautiful work we put into our handknits and never will but they (she) would be the first person not to hesitate to ask you to knit "that sweater she saw at the store that costs way too much for her to buy. Since you knit......................". Those are the people you don't knit for. Shoot, C, I'll take all the handmade Christmas bells you can make. I love hand knits on my tree. I'm sure your's are beautiful!!! Best, Denise


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Hopefully she did not win the bell ornament. I have several crocheted angels that I love on my tree. I place the small wooden or non breakables on the bottom of my tree, my two cats only occasionaly will bat at one or two. My big yellow tabby loves to hide under the tree skirt.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Many years ago, a friend told me to never give a hand made gift to a person who does not do hand work. Whether knitting, sewing or some other art or craft, If they dont do hand work, they can't see the the time or love that is involved. Hang in there. We win a few and lose a few.
ONE MORE ROW


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Many years ago, a friend told me to never give a hand made gift to a person who does not do hand work. Whether knitting, sewing or some other art or craft, If they don't do hand work, they can't see the the time or love that is involved. Hang in there. We win a few and lose a few.
ONE MORE ROW


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

There is always someone that is going to drop some vinegar into your bowl of sugar. Learn to disregard those people and go towards those that are more positive. It's not worth giving this any more worry time than it has already been given. I have always been amazed how rude people can be. Speaks volumes about the way they were brought up. Rise above it sweet pea. She is just not worth it. Hugs and Happy knitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe she was glad it was "cat-friendly," so when her cat knocked it off the tree it wouldn't mess it up. Sometimes we love our kids and our pets so much that we sort of look at everything in terms of them. She probably wasn't criticizing the ornament, but actually saying it was good for her house!

Your reply did have some humor in it - shredding for confetti. Just keep that good sense of humor, assume the best, and let it go. You'll have more fun that way.

I'm sure if someone asked her if she meant to insult your gift, she'd say no. If her answer would be yes, consider the source.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I have heard many people say how much more rude people are getting everywhere. My SIL said he was at costco and bumped a ladies cart and he said "Oh I'm sorry." and he got back from her with an evil eye(cart empty)a huffy, "Well you had better be." What a complete snot.That was just one incident. The parking lots are nuts and you all know what I mean.


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my...I'm glad to see that others are as "feeling'' as I. Please consider this. Being involved in a few ornament exchanges and Secret Santas I observed a lot of cattiness not only for handcrafted items but for store bought ones as well. For some reason the idea of getting together at holiday time is sometimes forgotten. The monetary value is not what is important. Too bad the person you are speaking about doesn't realize that your love that went into making the ornament is what you share. Thanks for listening.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think it was a "Catty" remark. I do that sometimes. My mouth opens up and spews out my thoughts before I have time to think about the consequences. I think she was trying to be funny and didn't think ahead of how it would impact you.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


...sigh...I have TWO sisters like that. They don't get anything nice from me anymore. Sorry you had to hear it. When I got my kittens, they were extememly mischevious and would chase anything not nailed down--I had to wire the ornaments to the tree with chenille stems. When we got a new kitchen stove, the man who took out the old one found over 60 cat toys underneath it, lol.
ANyhow, happy holidays! I'm sure there are plenty of people who would just love to receive one of your ornaments--

Karen N.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like I would rather knit for the cat anyway instead of the cats owner. Just think of it that way. You made it especially for the cat, someone that would you know would appreciate it. 
Our cat was awful with the tree, knocking it over more than once. Had to be locked upstairs when we were gone. When we were home, he would sit in front of the tree and just look at it, nice kitty. Then he would turn around and look at me and then back at the tree. I would say don't you dare and he would take a big leap, right into the tree. He would grab a light and take off, tree falling behind him. He is also the cat that sat his butt right in the middle of my beautiful blooming, african violet and then put his paws on the window sill, like saying look, I'm sitting on a pillow.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't celebrate Christmas but the way I see it this woman at the ornament exchange is not worth the time of day. 

Probably a Narcissist, putting YOU down with her 'mouth' in order to 'build herself up'! as she probably does not think much of herself like most Narcissists. That's how they operate. Their verbal skills are substantial.

You mentioned that she cut off the front of her Christmas card. I am curious to know if she (reused this card from some Christmas time before) when she attended this exchange. Wouldn't surprise me Narcissists are know to be quite cheap!

Fisherwoman


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

radar said:


> I have heard many people say how much more rude people are getting everywhere. My SIL said he was at costco and bumped a ladies cart and he said "Oh I'm sorry." and he got back from her with an evil eye(cart empty)a huffy, "Well you had better be." What a complete snot.That was just one incident. The parking lots are nuts and you all know what I mean.


That's awful. I think our country need some anger management training. Politics seems to have a lot to do with it. And the economy. People are struggling to make it, and it's worse during the holidays. People are just so angry. It's a shame. I hope it changes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Sounds like I would rather knit for the cat anyway instead of the cats owner. Just think of it that way. You made it especially for the cat, someone that would you know would appreciate it.
> Our cat was awful with the tree, knocking it over more than once. Had to be locked upstairs when we were gone. When we were home, he would sit in front of the tree and just look at it, nice kitty. Then he would turn around and look at me and then back at the tree. I would say don't you dare and he would take a big leap, right into the tree. He would grab a light and take off, tree falling behind him. He is also the cat that sat his butt right in the middle of my beautiful blooming, african violet and then put his paws on the window sill, like saying look, I'm sitting on a pillow.


 :lol:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure the ornament was nicely done, and would surely be a lovely addition to anyone's tree. But we have to remember that people who really love their cats think nothing in this world is too good for them. While I also would be at least a little offended by the remark, she might have actually meant it as a compliment. One of the most under-used social graces is knowing when to keep one's big mouth shut. Perhaps her next gift should be a copy of Miss Manners or some other such etiquette book.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> perhaps what she said was not exactly how you interpreted it. she may have been simply saying that it was the type of thing that her cat would be drawn to on her tree.
> when we had house cats there were certain ornaments we put on the tree that seemed to be "cat magnets."


Now you see him,now you don't.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

This may have been said but I think you should have said."Since you think your old card ornament is so good, I'll switch with you!" Turn the insult on her and save your cute ornament for someone that would appreciate it.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

Life is easier when you just consider the source and that is one person whose opinion really isn't important.


----------



## Blanche Herritz (Dec 9, 2012)

am wondering how i get your free patters i can't seem to get connected to your site.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > bakrmom said:
> ...


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Homemade and worthless do not go hand in hand. Glad there are only a few of those who think so


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> grandheart said:
> 
> 
> > years ago I knitted a afghan for a friends daughters wedding gift. When she opened the box pulled it out and said " what the ***** is this and tossed it on the floor bax and all. I almost fainted. she then went on to next gift. I never ever made anyone but family any of my knitted items. I sell them but never ever make for anyone out side family.
> ...


How hurtful! I was lucky. I attended a baby shower yesterday and I knit a blanket in the mother-to-be's favorite color. when she opened it I got a round of applause--and it made me feel really good. Only blanket she received, not even any receiving blankets. Maybe they don't use them anymore. She got enough clothes for quints.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

it does sound rude because of all the work you have put into it and it was for decorative use.if she is a cat lover she was probably happy that the cat could play with it and there was probably no hidden meaning in what she said .


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


Rude people are "vexations to the spirit" and I cut them out of my life. Our time here is too short to cater to those kinds. Your gift was made with talent and love and she wouldn't deserve it. I always try to be charitable, but hopefully she'll get a hairball from her cat. :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont know if I will put a tree up this year--i tried not decorating the bottom part of tree last year, but I came out of bedroom and looked at tree and found my little scamps head sticking out of the middle of it!!My silly cat climbed up the middle!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

morningdew said:


> it does sound rude because of all the work you have put into it and it was for decorative use.if she is a cat lover she was probably happy that the cat could play with it and there was probably no hidden meaning in what she said .


You're too nice.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


Sorry for the LOL, but, years ago I made Bells to hang in the tree. However the kitten we had (6months) thought they were put up only for her fun! She managed to get the tree down and nearly all the bells gone. Found them all over the house, to where ever she had chased them! That was the END for my nicely crafted Christmas Tree Ornament Bells!
Now she is older and the few that survived are hanging up, higher up where she does not venture anymore. Need to mention our tree these days is much smaller too.....
ICE in NJ


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

grandheart said:


> years ago I knitted a afghan for a friends daughters wedding gift. When she opened the box pulled it out and said " what the ***** is this and tossed it on the floor bax and all. I almost fainted. she then went on to next gift. I never ever made anyone but family any of my knitted items. I sell them but never ever make for anyone out side family.


I do believe this is where the term "Tossing pearls before swine" must have come into being. They just misspelled purls.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Love your sense of humor!

Fisherwoman :thumbup:


----------



## LauraEllen (Nov 22, 2012)

I didn't hear the context in how she said it, but don't be too discouraged. Us pet lovers love to give gifts to our animals that we know they would love. Maybe she feels the same about her pet. Although, I know how much work goes into those bells, because I used to make them also. I don't know how big yours is, but mine started out with just 6 stitches on the needle and 22 rows, then pick up 22 stitches along side and knit and purl 6 rows. It takes me several hours to complete one.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > grandheart said:
> ...


I went to a baby shower--knit 2 pink blankets and pieced a pink patchwork baby quilt with monkeys on--as requested, (we were informed it was a girl)--and the MOMTOBE-peeked in the bag and NEVER TOOK THEM OUT OF THE BAG--she put the bag in the pile with the rest of the things--never got a thank you, no thanks or even a kiss my A**---kids--never again will I spend so much time making something and not even have it acknowledged


----------



## bellabee (Nov 27, 2012)

I know you must be upset but you know what. Life,s too short to take it on board. You can be proud you have created something on your own, don,t let it worry you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I agree the woman was rude with her remarks as one time at church (mind you) I was completely broke so we were to give a gift to the children of the church, well I took scrap materials and made a doll blanket and of course put my name on it. When the child opened it bless her heart she said "mom someone gave me scraps of material instead of a gift!"

Needless to say, I was embarrased beyone belief but later the mother made the girl thank me for the "dolly" quilt. I explained to the mother that I was similiar to the Little Drummer Boy who had nothing for a gift but made something out of nothing so I would have a gift to give.

Sometimes God works in mysterious ways as after that, the ladies seemed to "love" me more as they knew we did not have much money, but gave what we could.

Count your blessings, lady as your gift was just as sweet as those who had been knitting/crocheting for years, and God knows you did your best.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe she had never made anything herself and will not know the work that go's into making things,A very bad mannered women,many years ago I gave some of my son clothes to a neighbour for her 4 year old GS,I could have cried ,every time I saw the child in clothes that had been my son,His mother couldnt be bothered to shorted the jeans and the sweater I had kept for best,looked awfull,


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Mac, what great photos of your cat! We are animal lovers and well-trained by them so we appreciate your situation!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, rude yes. I think that you should make one for her cat and give it to her at your next meet up. Saying that you made this for her cat. Well, not really, don't make her one, I was just speaking outloud. 
Keep making the bell...it sounds like it would be great to have a few on a cord and hanging on a door knob.
Have a great holiday. Don't let this spoil it for you.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Did she understand it was a Christmas tree ornament? She may have actually thought it was a cat toy and wasn't being rude, thinking she was giving you a compliment. I know how you feel, but people give presents to their cats and dogs because they think of them as part of the family and not as animals. It was a rude,insensitive, and ungrateful remark, but it still remains, she may in her ignorance meant it as a complement. We animals lovers think of our pets first and us last. So sorry for your hurt feelings. It's Christmas, perhaps she could use the benefit of the doubt - whether you think she deserves it or not.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe she wasn't being mean. Our cats LOVE to get into ornaments on the tree!

Hazel


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Amen to that. It always happens with my daughter i law. She makes anything I say or do out to be bad and it only gets worse if I try to explain
And I am a very sensitive considerate person.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I agree it was a heartless remark.
> However, it's sparked a memory and now I'll type it:
> 
> After my baby sisters had outgrown the playpen (old, wooden bars, rigid masonite floor), my mother still got some use out of it. Every year, she set up the Christmas tree inside the playpen with the two halves of the floor leaning in to rest on the trunk. Then she tied guy-wires between each corner and a point near the top of the tree. She only began this practice after the cat knocked over the tree with a disastrous clangour and loads of broken decorations. No more fallen trees thereafter. :-D
> Before she was a mom to them, she became an engineer.


Jessica-Jean, that brings back memories! My father built our house, and my mom wanted this walnet panelling for the living room, so she got it. We placed our Christmas tree in the corner by the huge bay window (in which the cat liked to sleep) so that anyone driving by could see it (we lived way out in the country). The cat climbed the tree and knocked it over twice, after which my dad drove four nails into the walls on either side of the corner and tied the tree to the nails with 100-pound test line. No more cat problems, although the cat discovered that sleeping in the tree was more fun (as well as jumping out like Hobbes in Calvin and Hobbes).


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

People who don't do handcrafts often don't understand the effort and sometimes love that goes into a piece, be it large or small. I have come to the conclusion that some people deserve a hand made gift and some don't. Most of the time it is easier to buy a gift than make one. If I make something it is because I want to.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> People who don't do handcrafts often don't understand the effort and sometimes love that goes into a piece, be it large or small. I have come to the conclusion that some people deserve a hand made gift and some don't. Most of the time it is easier to buy a gift than make one.


WOW--can I give an AMEN to this--I made baby blankets for my Daughter to give to her friend--My Granddaughter saw the one I had quilted and wanted it-so, I made one her size--was very pricey for the fabric-plus the batting,binding--and now when I told my daughter I had made one for my granddaughter, I was informed--"Ma, she wants a new ipad" so, sorry, can you imagine--if you had heard the going on about how much GD loved it and wanted it--well, lesson learned,, and NO, I am not getting her anything electronic


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to knit baby blankets just for fun, I had a large needle pattern and it made a beautiful lacy type blanket. It always seemed when I finished a blanket there would be a new baby. If not I would put it in a cupboard until there was. I had a "friend" who would ask me to knit a blanket for this person or that who was having a baby. I never got a thank you from the receipient or money for yarn let alone my time. When I told her I didn't have time to make more for her but I would be glad to teach her to knit. It was the beginning of the end of our friendship.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

THe dog we had before this one Molly she was real good around the tree. It's just that you had to show her EVERY ORNAMET!!! before you hung it or set it some where or she would bark at me and the item. She sat up in the chair next to the tree, so she saw everything. I finally decided she just wanted to put her two cents worth in. On year I forgot to show her the candles I put out so I had to pick her up and let her look at them.lol Yes she was a rather a rude person.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


Rude? Maybe, maybe not. Impulsive? Definitely. Don't take offense.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The recipient is unlikely to appreciate the work that went into your gift because of ignorance.
Her comment was a blow delivered by an insensitive clod. But it very well may have been meant in a positive way.It may even have been a complement.
Lots of people buy expensive cat toys and lots of knitters and crocheters make cat or dog toys for their own pets. I know you envisioned your ornament adorning a generation of Christmas trees, but years of cat enjoyment isn't too bad a fate either.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Blanche Herritz said:


> am wondering how i get your free patters i can't seem to get connected to your site.


Blanche, this knitting forum does not have a pattern database. You can try using the search button - at the top of every page - or you can just read some topics and see if a pattern is given. It's very much hit-and-miss.

If you need to find a pattern, Ravelry is a better place. There is a very easily searchable database on Ravelry.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sure she loves her cat and thought how happy her cat will be with the little ornament. Be thankful, however, that it wasn't an afghan swap.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I used to knit baby blankets just for fun, I had a large needle pattern and it made a beautiful lacy type blanket. It always seemed when I finished a blanket there would be a new baby. If not I would put it in a cupboard until there was. I had a "friend" who would ask me to knit a blanket for this person or that who was having a baby. I never got a thank you from the receipient or money for yarn let alone my time. When I told her I didn't have time to make more for her but I would be glad to teach her to knit. It was the beginning of the end of our friendship.


Oh, yes, I had one of those "cheap" friendships as it was difficult to learn about how people love to use your talents, but when you quit--end of so called friendship!

I call those people acquantances and I have one very very dear friend so I'm lucky as most people don't find one good friend in a lifetime.

I bought/made things for baby showers/weddings but then when my daughter married, they all had "plans" so could not attend nor they did they send a gift! Cheap acquantances!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I hear ya! Your comparison did make me chuckle. I did a beaded necklace to give at our Christmas party the other night... I have my doubts about that one. It's hard if folks don't understand the time and effort going into making a hand crafted item.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My sister had twin boys and when they were little she put the Christmas Tree in the playpen to keep them away from the tree. I don't think the cats bothered it at all, it was Michael and David!


Jessica-Jean said:


> I agree it was a heartless remark.
> However, it's sparked a memory and now I'll type it:
> 
> After my baby sisters had outgrown the playpen (old, wooden bars, rigid masonite floor), my mother still got some use out of it. Every year, she set up the Christmas tree inside the playpen with the two halves of the floor leaning in to rest on the trunk. Then she tied guy-wires between each corner and a point near the top of the tree. She only began this practice after the cat knocked over the tree with a disastrous clangour and loads of broken decorations. No more fallen trees thereafter. :-D
> Before she was a mom to them, she became an engineer.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > smontero237 said:
> ...


See my earlier comment about purls before swine.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm on the fence on this one. If she really loves her cat (as most cat owners do) then what she said could be viewed as a compliment - though it didn't come off that way.
> 
> Many have posted here about afghans they toiled to make for someone only to see, at a later date, that the afghan was now being slept on by the family dog!
> 
> ...


I have been reading this thread since the beginning and I have to agree with Courier on this one.

I would have to look at it that the item is going to get used and enjoyed all year and not just once a year at Christmas. She may not have intended to hurt your feelings at all ... she may have been excited to have found the perfect toy for her cat. You never know.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every year, she set up the Christmas tree inside the playpen


Although I don't remember it, my mother told us that the tree went inside the playpen until my younger sister was old enough to leave the ornaments alone.

Before my son was born, our dog had burned her nose on one of the tree lights. So my son was never a problem, if he ventured near the tree, our dog would "protect" him by grabbing him by the seat of his pants & drag him away. Then she'd bark at him-dog talk :?: for "If I've told you once, I've told you twice to stay away from the tree. It's dangerous."


----------



## oktexchic (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with these ladies as well. As a former cat owner, there are certain things that are magnets to cats. It was a simple statement of fact. There is no inference that yours was inferior. Please .. do not take the offense .. only you will be harmed.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Whenever I see that there is a hand-crafted gift exchg. I always panic a little because these comments abound. The comment could have been taken both ways and your first reaction was not positive. I never take something that I feel a strong attraction to, for that reason. I take care in making something for someone else and it does hurt when someone says something unfair about it. 
Chalk it up to bad manners, and next time remember that there are people who don't put their heart and soul into things they make and are just plain rude!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I don't blame you,when i was young i used to go to things like that you get some cattie women there,i turned the other cheek and went home and learnt to make really beautiful things.Not only did it teach me wonderful new knitting skills it made them green with envy,i got the last laugh. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This reminded me of a comment that was made to me many years ago. 
We had just started showing our Pekingese in the show ring.
A local club member made a very hurtful comment about my Peke and I was just heart broken. I went home called the breeder and told her what had been said about the Peke I had purchased from her. She knew right on who had made this cruel comment without my mentioning any names. (Small World) and this is what she said to me. 
"The best way to get even with these cruel people is to beat them in the ring" Using this as a strength we did exactly that!!! We went on to be the top breeder's of merit in this club and we produced the # 3 top Pekingese in the United States. I might add: Breeder, owner , handled... 
Anyone who has ventured into this ball game knows what a defeat this is. Also I might add: We played No Politics.

Turn your scars into Stars....Challenge yourself to make something that is so beautiful noone can take away from you what you have created. Use this as a strength...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame you,when i was young i used to go to things like that you get some cattie women there,i turned the other cheek and went home and learnt to make really beautiful things.Not only did it teach me wonderful new knitting skills it made them green with envy,i got the last laugh. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Absolutely beautiful. Thanks!!!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Look at it as a compliment. My two cats are very particular as to what they play with. No common old cat toys for them. My cats are my kids and I buy presents for them a lot. At Christmas they (and the dog) get special cat and doggie treats that they don't get during the rest of the year. They reward me with hugs and purrs all year round.



Canamaha said:


> i tried to tell myself that she meant she'd hang it low and the cat would slap at it to ring the bell..but no,she said "i'll give this to my cat to chase around"...  oh well...on a brighter note,the hostess' daughter for whom i had knit a hat and gloves told me she doesnt take her gloves to school because she doesnt want them to get lost..so at least someone appreciates something i've done.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Or she could consider her cat a very important family member, as many people do. Especially at this time of year, it's important to give the benefit of the doubt. Please let go of it, and wish her a Merry Christmas. And Merry Christmas to you and yours, too!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

belinda said:


> Or she could consider her cat a very important family member, as many people do. Especially at this time of year, it's important to give the benefit of the doubt. Please let go of it, and wish her a Merry Christmas. And Merry Christmas to you and yours, too!


I think this is all making excuses for her being insensitive. I can't imagine anything about what she said as being positive. If she thought her cat might play with it, the way to say it is, this is really so cute, I'll have to keep my cat away from it.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

bellabee said:


> I know you must be upset but you know what. Life,s too short to take it on board. You can be proud you have created something on your own, don,t let it worry you


I agree, bellabee! When rude people's comments or actions cause you to fuss and stew, then they've won. In your heart, forgive them, and then move on with those who love and support you!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you got your feelings hurt. If she's a pet lover that really pampers her cat, look at it as a compliment. Afterall, it must be special enough to give to kittypoo.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ditto !


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> belinda said:
> 
> 
> > Or she could consider her cat a very important family member, as many people do. Especially at this time of year, it's important to give the benefit of the doubt. Please let go of it, and wish her a Merry Christmas. And Merry Christmas to you and yours, too!
> ...


Ah, but you are a kind and considerate individual who puts brain in gear before putting mouth in drive. I agree that the nice folks here are trying to assuage the hurt felt by our friend, but the bottom line is, that's just not something anyone nice would say, the way she said it.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> belinda said:
> 
> 
> > Or she could consider her cat a very important family member, as many people do. Especially at this time of year, it's important to give the benefit of the doubt. Please let go of it, and wish her a Merry Christmas. And Merry Christmas to you and yours, too!
> ...


We don't know what was in her mind--she may indeed have been insensitive. I think what I was trying to convey was that we can't change other people by dwelling on their shortcomings, and doing so only makes us unhappy longer. Best to let it go and get on with the good parts of life.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

There is one in every crowd. Evidently she is not a crafter or she would have appreciated your bell.
Shrug it off and leave her be.
It will be her loss.
Arlene
ayjay


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am sorry about the remark, for that was off base. I might suggest that if you do this again, attach a note to the gift that says something along the lines of:
I hope this hand made ornament will bring some joy to your tree for many years to come. My tree of filled with hand blown ornaments from Europe and hand made ornaments from my children or friends. Tree with hand made ornaments are the best trees.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nana89 said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > smontero237 said:
> ...


That was shockingly rude. What are people thinking nowadays? I taught my children how to act when given a gift. Good grief - it's common courtesy.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

We were always encouraged to open presents immediately and to acknowledge with a heartfelt thankyou. Then when we got home we were encouraged to write a small thankyou note. I still do this today.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sad! I can not put nice ornaments on my tree. Bobo has a field day. He was trying to eat the garland on the table behind the couch. I had to remove it and pry his mouth open to get the berries he was chewing on out.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think it all goes back to what we have discussed before on this forum and that is that you should not bother wasting your valuble time knitting for someone that you don't know. some appreciate the time and others do not . it is simple "there are certain things all of us are attracted too and unless you know and care what it takes to make these things then you are not going to care about them. its the same way with quilts. I never make quilts for someone I do not know" if I am going to go to all that trouble it is going to be for someone that loves them as much as I do and realizes what I put into them.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

we have tied our tree to the ceiling for years...first for our babies' protection, then the Greands, the Greats, and now the dogs!


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

I just want to say thank you for all of the "purls"..i have decided im happy for the kitty..  if i had my own im sure i'd have knit it many trinkets by now and since i dont at least somewhere there's a kitty amused thanks to me. If she meant it nastily then that's too bad for her. I'm a very generous knitter and i'm getting semi decent at it. I decided to knit all different types of ornaments for the party so to learn how to read all sorts of patterns because i didnt want to have to rely on youtube having a tutorial on exactly what i wanted to make. I could pick a pattern from anywhere and follow it and these ornaments helped get me started on that. The other ladies said things like "adorable" and "cool" and because i had lifted a few of them out of the bag when i was explaining them,one lady was super excited that the one she saw that she liked was still in the bag when it got to her. So,my first ever ornament exchange was a success..everyone loved the brownies and the hostess even took an extra couple of ornaments after everyone else was gone..Thanks again..you are all dears and im happy to have found this board.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sorry your feelings were hurt but maybe like some of the others said, she just let her mouth get in the way.

My tree story. When I had my first bulldog and put up the tree. He sat and watched every move. I showed him his present, wrapped it and put it under the tree. Then I told him to wait. I got the camera out and then told him to get his gift. He went straight to it and torn into it with joy. But he would never touch any of the other presents. He was my best baby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingdragon said:


> We were always encouraged to open presents immediately and to acknowledge with a heartfelt thankyou. Then when we got home we were encouraged to write a small thankyou note. I still do this today.


So do I. After all, my mother is watching!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I think it all goes back to what we have discussed before on this forum and that is that you should not bother wasting your valuble time knitting for someone that you don't know. some appreciate the time and others do not . it is simple "there are certain things all of us are attracted too and unless you know and care what it takes to make these things then you are not going to care about them. its the same way with quilts. I never make quilts for someone I do not know" if I am going to go to all that trouble it is going to be for someone that loves them as much as I do and realizes what I put into them.


So true. I remember when I was young and had never knitted, just acknowledging as pretty the things my mother had made, but without any concept of the work and skill involved in making two beautiful granny square afghans, one ivory and the other pure white. I have one, and my sister has the other. Works of art, as are the lace place mats that were to become a tablecloth. She also made sweaters. I gave one to my daughter with, I'll admit, little thought. My daughter, loved her grandmother very much and who is far more lovely than I am in every way, treasures it, wears it all fall and winter, and gets compliments on it all the time. Well, we always want our children to be better than we are, and mine have achieved that for me.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that so many have never fully developed the respect of people who handcraft. Of how much of themselves they put into their work, whether it be something to wear, household use, etc., if there was a need for it, love went into it just for the effort! Not to mention stitch for stitch! Some people will never get it sadly enough. Just have to harden up against such petty people and I can't help but feel sorry for them. They've got alot to learn in the long run. You keep right on creating and leave the snide remarking ladies to their own devices.... then you'll see who's chilly on a cold morning and who's not!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

HAHA!! Ok...I have to admit it...I enjoyed reading all the remarks made about Canamaha's rude fellow party-goer.Some people,especially women, can be so catty (no pun intended). Maybe she really DID mean that her wonderful,beloved cat would SO enjoy that toy! Hmmmm. I have 6 little indoor dogs,and they are SO spoiled with attention,treats,toys,etc. and they are like my kids at this stage of my life. My human kids are all grown,etc. So don't get too riled up and for goodness sake,don't quit knitting those ornaments!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

She might just be one of those people who like cats more than they like people. If so, then she was paying you a compliment.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Many people view handcrafted items as inferior because "it didn't cost much to make", disregarding the time, effort, thought and care involved in planning and making them. My husband is one such person. Over the years I've made countless afgans and sweaters for gifts for loved ones. Invariably he will say "We need to buy something for so-and-so", as if a one of a kind hand-knit item that was months in the making was just not enough. Ironically he is a skilled woodworker, and expects the things he makes to be esteemed. So it's hard to say what was in that woman's mind when she passed that remark. I wonder if she even realized that the bell was hand-crafted? Some people are just ignorant.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

It is a sad thing to think some people have to make comments just to make themselves feel better. Oh yes he cat will love your handmade gift, well at least the cat has great taste. Remember that Carma is a faithful thing, one day when she least expects it someone will make a comment about her gift that will hurt her feelings. 
I have a sister (only 1) that will not use anything home made at all. I had to stop giving her anything I made because she was so hurtful about them. 
It is better to give a gift to a stranger than to give a gift to someone like this 'girl'. I most likely would have taken the gift back and given her the one she made back to her. No words needed from you, just take your gift and give it to someone who will use it and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have been thinking. I know it is dangerous, but animals love the creative energies we have when we work our craft. They can feel the love we put into every stitch. Thinking of some pets who we feel are naughty when they take hand knitted snowmen and enjoy it deeply, or our tools and materials they drag around and are mesmerized by. They sense things we do not with open and loving hearts. Even warn us of dangers. I believe this kitty of hers is very blessed to know and feel the love you have put into your gift. It is apparent she is dull of senses and never learned what mothers have taught for years. "If you have nothing nice to say, do not say any thing." Also I wanted to point out she did not have to take one, but she picked the bell. She must have chosen it for a reason.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah girl we are super sensitive about our stuff...but just take it with a pinch of salt and let it go. Not worth the indigestion.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Your bell is gorgeous; I would hang it on my front door for all the visitors to see. but then my cat never plays with anything. I kid. Your work is beautiful and don't let that woman's rudeness get you down. I had a run-in here on KP with two who were mean to me and the ladies who came to my defense persuaded me that the mean two were the anomalies and the best were still here for me to get to know. I am so glad I stayed. You will be so glad you Continue To Knit and Crochet. The joy is never diminished and the beauty grows as we improve our skill set.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> bakrmom said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be discouraged, I say things all the time that others see as rude, but I never ever set out to be rude. I am just one of those idiots who says the first thing that comes out of their mouth. Don't hold it against her, she could be your next best friend.
> ...


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> bakrmom said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps what she said was not exactly how you interpreted it. she may have been simply saying that it was the type of thing that her cat would be drawn to on her tree.
> ...


yes -I THINK LATER ??? did i say that out loud ???


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Batwing said:


> HAHA!! Ok...I have to admit it...I enjoyed reading all the remarks made about Canamaha's rude fellow party-goer.Some people,especially women, can be so catty (no pun intended). Maybe she really DID mean that her wonderful,beloved cat would SO enjoy that toy! Hmmmm. I have 6 little indoor dogs,and they are SO spoiled with attention,treats,toys,etc. and they are like my kids at this stage of my life. My human kids are all grown,etc. So don't get too riled up and for goodness sake,don't quit knitting those ornaments!!


wow what kind of dogs do u have- i too have grown children out of the home -i miss them but they aren't as caring as my big guard dog ''MALTESE'' TOBIAS. good to hear a doglover


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > bakrmom said:
> ...


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Barbbfly! You asked about my dogs. I have 2 miniature dachsunds,1 wirehair terrier mix,1 pomeranian that NEVER shuts up...yap yap yap! 1 dachsund mix and 1 who-knows-what that is too big to be a lap dog,but she doesn't know that and she loves to lay back in my arm like a baby and get a tummy rub. One cold Jan. day abt 3 yrs ago I went to Walmart and there was a lady with a box of puppies in the back of a truck and she said she had to find homes for them right away as she was moving. I picked up this 6wk old pup and she nuzzled up into my neck and wouldn't move. I stayed there for about 30 min. just holding her and could NOT put her down!! I already had,at that time,4 or 5 dogs and I knew my hubby would have a fit if I brought home another,but oh well, I just took her home and said "look what I found in Walmart parking lot" and I knew he wouldn't fuss about picking up a pup from the parking lot. Well, I DID find her in the parking lot. I mean if he thot I meant on the ground just running loose, that's his mistake.  I failed to mention that I also have 2 outdoor dogs. One is an old lady now that I literally stole from a neighbor when they would leave her as a puppy without food or water for days while they left on a trip. The other is a SWEET Eng.setter that was so neglected that she was just skin and bone when I found her. I suggested to the owner that I'd like to have her or I'd call animal control on them. She's now a lovely grown dog,but still a pup...abt a yr old I guess. So that's the story of my total of 8 dogs. Yes I do love dogs and all animals! Didn't mean to write a book here!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I would not make any excuses for this obnoxious lady. :-( :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

From your description it sounds like a pretty insensitive comment, but the way some people (myself included) dote on their cats you never know. My husband was pleased when, during an especially cold winter, I went out and bought him (he assumed) an especially snuggly blanket. The look on his face when he found out it was for my two cats was priceless.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

good for you batwing thx for rescueing 
such a good story!!! i'll sleep like a baby
1045 nighty night


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Canamaha said:


> I just want to say thank you for all of the "purls"..i have decided im happy for the kitty..  if i had my own im sure i'd have knit it many trinkets by now and since i dont at least somewhere there's a kitty amused thanks to me. If she meant it nastily then that's too bad for her. I'm a very generous knitter and i'm getting semi decent at it. I decided to knit all different types of ornaments for the party so to learn how to read all sorts of patterns because i didnt want to have to rely on youtube having a tutorial on exactly what i wanted to make. I could pick a pattern from anywhere and follow it and these ornaments helped get me started on that. The other ladies said things like "adorable" and "cool" and because i had lifted a few of them out of the bag when i was explaining them,one lady was super excited that the one she saw that she liked was still in the bag when it got to her. So,my first ever ornament exchange was a success..everyone loved the brownies and the hostess even took an extra couple of ornaments after everyone else was gone..Thanks again..you are all dears and im happy to have found this board.


Now that's the spirit! Good for you! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Canamaha, how sweet and generous of you to have taken the goodnesses from the party and left behind the rest. We can only control how we react and respond to life and this proves that you control your feelings and your emotions and don't allow others to whip you about at their convenience. I am proud of you for saying what you did above. I am glad you found this board too. Where do you live? I'm in the SF Bay Area; if you're nearby, let's have cocoa one afternoon.


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

I, too, knitted an bell for a gift and when i handed it to the person i was totally shock by his words " oh! Thank You."
(He was the adult srs. sponser of the church i attended in Lenexa,KS.) i said a silent.prayer over these rude words and forgive him.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

KSfourbrothers onesister said:


> I, too, knitted an bell for a gift and when i handed it to the person i was totally shock by his words " oh! Thank You."
> (He was the adult srs. sponser of the church i attended in Lenexa,KS.) i said a silent.prayer over these rude words and forgive him.


Ok, it's late and maybe I'm daft ... but what rude words did he say?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

me three ... ? ... ?


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree she meant the cat would love to play with it. Funny how I notice myself turning my thoughts to our cat, since we have one now and she is like a babe in the family. Anything she would like I would naturally think of her and may audibly say so. 

I can understand your initial offense thinking she was rude, but I truly doubt she meant any ill toward the project you made.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> me three ... ? ... ?


ditto...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Since when is "thank you" rude?


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

To clear up what i wrote: "oh" was spoken in Rudeness tone...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> went to my ornament exchange party tonight and when it got to be my turn to send what i had made around the group,i overheard one of the girls telling another that the knitted bell i made complete with a jingle bell would be something for her "cat to chase around"...i know i know,it was a gift exchange and they are free to do with them as they please but this really seemed rude to me..i didnt take the Christmas card she had cut the front off of and punched a hole through and say oh i can shred this and make confetti for my Christmas bags,or add it to some oat meal and glitter for reindeer food..


 it depends how much she loves her cat! She may have thought it special enough for her precious baby!

sounds like you didn't much care for her card!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

KSfourbrothers onesister said:


> To clear up what i wrote: "oh" was spoken in Rudeness tone...


well, maybe he will pray for you, for thinking badly of him!


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

actually i thought the picture on it was quite beautiful...a cottage covered with snow and all glittery.thomas kinkadeesque...it wasnt until i got home and had thought about it more,and started thinking of things i should have/could have said,you know,like you do,that i thought anything badly. the worst i thought while still there was that if she was just going to let her cat have it,then why not take one of the ones made of the less nicer yarn.


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

To All: Thank You for many good times of sharing . 
Have a Happy Holidays with your family-n-friends!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Marjorie Egan said:


> Her cat may be her prized posession. It was not what you deserved to hear, but in truth it will be seen and enjoyed by both kitty and owner. Sorry that you had your feelings hurt.


 I have a very good friend that regards her cats as her children. When I make something for her, I also make something for her children. Yes, this was a swap, but some people just don't think before they speak.


----------

